# Self Defense Ammo for 4" Ruger Security Six?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Would like to go with the majority's opinion of what is the best self defense (SD) ammo out there for a Ruger Security Six with 4" barrel in 357 Mag? Pistol is used for SD inside the home (mainly by my wife and 18-year old son) and there's also a G-17 9mm in another location and a shotgun.

Wife enjoys shooting 38's at the range and can easily handle 158-gr. +P SWCHP's at 890 fps. Thinking of having her tryout 125-gr. HP's in 357.

Please provide advice on any ammo available, even though we have the following ammo in stock:

* Federal 38 Special 158-gr. +P SWCHP's at 890 fps.
* Winchester 145-gr. Silvertips
* Hornady 357 Mag. 125-gr. XTP's.
* Speer 357 Mag. 125-gr. Gold Dots

Everyone's opinion counts! Thank-you in advance of your replies.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

whatever she feels comfortable shooting go with it , but due to muzzel flash etc etc most say stay away from .357 loads for home defence. I would personaly go for what I think I herd refered to as the FBI load. lead 158 gr semi wadcutter holow point +p 38 special. Sounds like thats what you got with the federals in 38.


----------

